# 75 Gallon Cichlid Tank



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

This tank holds a mix of old breeding stock I had. Little bit of everything in it.


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 11, 2014)

Beautiful tank


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Xox-Zip-xoX said:


> Beautiful tank


Thanks Mate


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Xox-Zip-xoX said:


> Beautiful tank


X2

Really love the otter point. my favourite peacock


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Spicoli said:


> X2
> 
> Really love the otter point. my favourite peacock


Thanks...I agree with you


----------

